# Timestamping Android recovery backup sets on devices with no hardware clock



## attn1 (Oct 12, 2011)

Unless you're using ROM manager, timestamps on ClockworkMod backup sets are a mess. Here's a an explanation of what's going on and one simple way for developers to alleviate that mess with CWM or any other afflicted recovery/device.

http://tau.shadowchild.nl/attn1/?p=341


----------

